# What's new with you? October. . .



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I don't know about where you live, but in my area the weather has definitely taken a turn towards Fall in the last week. There are still outdoor tasks to be done, but my mind has jumped onto the indoor track lately. I feel the urge to be inside the house, out of the wind and weather, with a mug of hot chocolate (or something yummy baking in the oven), and a good knitting project in my lap. :knitting:

That said, I'm kind of "force knitting" right now; I have a dish towel I started awhile ago because I'm low on dish towels and don't feel like spending money to buy some decent ones when I have nice cotton yarn in my stash and the ability to make my own nice kitchen towels. However, while I like the yarn and I like the pattern I chose for it, I'm just not all that interested in the project itself. It seems to be taking forever to get to dish towel length, and I'd rather be knitting socks or getting going on some Christmas knitting.

What's going on with all of you? How's the weather? Are you working on any fiber-y projects currently?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well , I went to west branch,the northern lamb and wool fest. It was fun, I haven't been to a fest in years.I've been over dyeing some roving I had done up a few years back,I didn't like the colors it was but it is so soft,alpaca,angora and wool mix.I'm spinning and spinning then skeining and steaming and adding to a pile on a table-soon to be knitted up. My parents are haveing end of life issues and it looks like I might be moving in their home for awhile. It is very hard,confusing,sad. But the worst part is the family meddling going on that is so hard. 
I started a hat while sitting in a evaluation on moms progress in rehab(from stroke). Some real pretty rustic looking black and white roving I spun up. Something sure attracts me to the combo, probably because it speaks to how I feel right now. My mind is so scattered I can't do one thing without getting distracted. 
We uprooted my redone trailer and plan to move it to moms for me to have a space of my own when I need it. So the weather is hampering things a bit, rain and boy it was windy here.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

This is the black/ white I really like. The other skein is balled and partialy knitted waiting for me to get busy.


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

I just got my Cricket loom yesterday and am loving it! It is so much faster than the lap loom I had. I clamped it down in the front to a wooden TV tray and it works great. I've done 8 inches so far. But it is only 4 inches wide. LOL just practicing and learning.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;m preparing for a knitting guild class. These are quick sessions after our business meeting and show & share. I had them knit up the cuff. At the program on Monday we&#8217;ll work on the conventional thumb gusset. It&#8217;s not my favorite gusset, but it is what is used in most patterns, especially for beginners/easy knitting. I have knit up samples to show for the class for this project as well as samples of different cuffs and thumbs.

I&#8217;m expanding the class to 2 1/2 to 3 hours for the Thumb Fiber Fest the first weekend of November. I&#8217;ll have two thumb gussets and one no gusset mitten to teach.

Once I&#8217;m done with the mitten classes I&#8217;ll be prepping for the Intro to Lace class, also at the Fiber Fest.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Where is the Fiber Fest that's coming? I probably can't make it but you never know!!

I just finished up my canning season this morning- apple sauce. Hurray for my team! I've been working on a top-down sweater for a month. It's soooo boring - just knit, knit, and more knit. But I'm stubborn enough to not allow myself to start something else so this will get finished.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Finally got the Angora goats sheared and it's about time to pull Vinnie the ram from the girls and put him back in his own field. That should be fun...he's big, stubborn, and really likes his lady friends . Last weekend it was hot, now it's cold and the weather man is talking about rain on Friday. I've been spinning some yak/silk blend I picked up at the fiber festival in Boonville last month...amazingly soft stuff! I'm at work right now wishing I was home in my jammies sitting at my wheel with a pot of stew simmering on the stove. 7th, sorry to hear about your struggles. I took care of my dad for 5 years after his stroke, I can honestly say it was some of the best and some of the worst time with him. Glad to hear you have your own space, you definitely need it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The Fiber Fest is in Port Sanilac (M-46 and M-25). At the Sanilac County Museum, November 4 and 5.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

hmm right now i am working on my first big people sweater called the Lempster , I am loving the challenge of the cables .. p.s my yarn is really navy blue ( dang phone) !


----------



## DebbieJ (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh, my! This has been some month! It's been hot and then cool and now it's Fall weather. Cool at night and warm in the day. I have been weaving scarves for Christmas. I have found my new favorite craft! I can't wait to get some Cotlin yarn (cotton/linen), so I can weave some kitchen towels. Right now, I'm using worsted weight acrylic yarn. And I've used the cotton on the cones. I'm working on a red, white, and blue plas scarf for my daughter. She loves the combo. Especially since her youngest son is a Marine. He will be 19 tomorrow.

I turned 65 (yeah) earlier this month. You know, I don't feel that old. LOL I sure am glad to get on Medicare, though. 

I hope everyone has a happy and productive week.


----------

